# Firefox aus Programm starten



## DBR89 (25. Jan 2011)

Wie kann ich aus meiner Gui Firefox starten?


----------



## homer65 (25. Jan 2011)

Hier wurde Ähnliches diskutiert:
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing...er-webbrowser-java-applikation-einbetten.html


----------



## DBR89 (25. Jan 2011)

Bei mir geht es aber nicht um das Anzeigen in der GUI, sondern das reine öffnen.

Man klick auf einen Button und es öffnet sich ein Browserfenster mit hinterlegter URL.


----------



## Gonzo17 (25. Jan 2011)

Willst du wirklich direkt Firefox aufrufen? Oder den Standard-Browser?

Schau mal hier, da wird zumindest mit einem festen String ein Prozess (hier eben Firefox) aufgerufen unter Windows.


----------



## DBR89 (25. Jan 2011)

Danke Problem ist schon gelöst.

Hilfreich hierfür war folgende seite: Java ist auch eine Insel – 8.5 Ausführung von externen Programmen

Lösung:

```
public void FensterÖffnen() throws IOException{
		String url = "D:/Studium/Praxisprojekt/Praxisaufgabe/HTML_Documents/karte.htm";
		new ProcessBuilder( "rundll32", "url.dll,FileProtocolHandler", url ).start();
	}
```


----------

